# Powerhead spraybar



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm looking to generate some extra water current in my 29 gallon tank by using a small powerhead, but I would like to attach it to a spraybar to evenly distribute the water (I'm using it to spray my dwarf hairgrass which is getting clogged up with mulm). What's the best option for a powerhead spraybar? Do they exist? I was thinking of just going with an Eheim spraybar. Any advice or input would be appreciated!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you are at all handy with tools it is easy to make a spray bar from either pvc or acrylic tube. Acrylic tube almost fits the powerhead outlet, in my experience. You just have to lightly sand either the inside of the tube or the outside of the outlet tube to make them fit. You then drill enough holes so the area of the holes is a bit bigger than the area of the inside of the spraybar tube.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes I was thinking of making the same type thing. DIY Spraybar for my filter that doesn't have one. I saw some narrow diameter black PVC pipe at Osh the other day that I might just pick up sometime. My fairly simple question is; what are you suppose to use to cap the end of the tube?

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

PVC tube is easy to cap - just buy the right size and glue it on. Acrylic is a little harder - plastics supply stores that sell the tube also sell little discs of acrylic plastic and cement for glueing them to the end of the tubes. Most plastic tube or pipe has a cement and at least a few glue on fittings that are available where the tube or pipe is sold. Another option is small threaded pipe "nipples" which come in various lengths from an inch up to 24" or so, with pipe caps screwed on to seal the end. Once you get to feeling adventurous, an hour spent at the local hardware store just gazing at the fittings and tubes will generate lots of ideas!


----------

